# Kitchenaid mixer



## nealtw (Feb 2, 2016)

They claim the gears are greased with food safe grease.:help:
If the unit is not used for years the grease will separate and then a black oil will leak into the cookie doe.
Food safe or not, you are not eating the cookies.:rofl:
They sell this grease or they say they do. not easy to find.
What difference would it make if I used a regular grease of some type?
Thoughts?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 2, 2016)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B014W8T8H6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## nealtw (Feb 2, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B014W8T8H6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



I need three ounces.
I found pictures of open container.
In one picture it looks like petrolatum jelly
In the other picture it looks like wheel bearing grease.
I think it will get what ever it is, in the grease gun.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 2, 2016)

That's fine I guess....as long as it oozes out in enough quantity so that you can see it. Otherwise I think you will be eating tiny quantities more often than you know. Who knows, it might "ease digestion"


----------



## nealtw (Feb 2, 2016)

One guy claimed the chrome ring is there to catch such leaks, I wonder if it is the manual to clean that from time to time


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 3, 2016)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007QU2UAA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Or stop at your neighbors dairy farm with a pill bottle and ask for a spoonful.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 3, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007QU2UAA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> Or stop at your neighbors dairy farm with a pill bottle and ask for a spoonful.



Not sure it would stand up to gears working?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 11, 2016)

I looked up Hobart mixers and found they use a food safe grease by Mobil and I found a local supplier. We will see how that goes.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 12, 2016)

Slightly off topic but my lady has been wanting one of those mixers for the last couple Christmas. I remember my mom had one and it spent more time in the closet than making cookies and she would use the hand one because it was too much work dragging the big rig out. They come in every color of the rainbow now and with a lot of attachments kind of the shop smith of the kitchen. She is on a healthy eating thing now so I haven&#8217;t heard about it in a few months. 

So the question is do these mixers make a romantic Valentine gift?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 12, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> So the question is do these mixers make a romantic Valentine gift?



Nothing says Happy Valentines Day like a new kitchen appliance.....:trophy:


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 12, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Nothing says Happy Valentines Day like a new kitchen appliance.....:trophy:



Thats what I was thinking too. Just wasnt sure. I was kind of thinking a new push mower but thats more of a spring gift and thats when her Birthday is. 

Wonder if I can find a mixer with grease fittings then I could get her a grease gun as a little something extra. 
:


----------



## frodo (Feb 13, 2016)

you better not,  mixer is not a good valentines gift

a mixer is a gift you give because you were thinking of her while you were at work.

valentines is,  a nice restaurant,bottle of good wine an good conversation

with maybe something shiny for her to wear.:trophy:

not a mixer:hide:


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 13, 2016)

getting into a decent restaurant here on VD is not easy. And they shorten the menu and jack up the prices. Usually it's a very unromantic experience. If you go early, they also rush you out. Take her out tonight or give her a rain check. Better yet, cook dinner for her (DIY style? :hide. Just don't use the mixer until it's fixed.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 13, 2016)

Ok Frodo I read your post to her and she said what I don&#8217;t get a mixer? She did like the dinner and wine idea and really liked the something shiny idea. 

SnS She said the same thing about going out and said if I did a DIY meal it better be on the grill because that&#8217;s where my culinary skills end. It&#8217;s a blizzard outside but I might be cooking out there just the same. We just spent an hour in the hot tub and came in for a late lunch I think I&#8217;m going to suggest a movie in the home theater now one of those Nicolas Sparks jobbies I cant stand but she loves. She&#8217;s tired of watching The worlds fastest Indian for the 20th time.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 13, 2016)

OK, now I have to watch The Worlds Fastest Indian after watching the trailer...better be good.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 14, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> OK, now I have to watch The Worlds Fastest Indian after watching the trailer...better be good.



Its in my top ten all time best movies and Im sure you will like it. Plus its a true story.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 15, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> OK, now I have to watch The Worlds Fastest Indian after watching the trailer...better be good.



It's great you will enjoy.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 19, 2016)

Done, this thing had more than twice as much grease as they call for so I scoped all that out, cleaned up all the oil. Let it sit over night, cleaned up oil again. Put the old grease back in and closed it up.

It must be in the manual that the chrome ring has to be popped off from time time to clean out oil.
I will be teaching the owner.

This grease is not supposed to smell or taste bad and is food safe. If they think this crap smells like food, I don't want to eat anything they cook.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 20, 2016)

Kitchen aid Indian thread....
Just watched the Movie last night..LOVED IT!! 
Thanks Guys, now I have to go to the flats.....:help::trophy:


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 20, 2016)

inspectorD said:


> Kitchen aid Indian thread....
> Just watched the Movie last night..LOVED IT!!
> Thanks Guys, now I have to go to the flats.....:help::trophy:




Now we got to get oldog to watch it. 

Growing up in the 60s the guy in the movie was a neighbor of mine. He could build anything in his barn. 
     I bet he could even grease a mixer.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 20, 2016)

The world's fastest Kitchenaid???


----------



## welcome_to_my_house (Mar 28, 2016)

nealtw said:


> .This grease is not supposed to smell or taste bad and is food safe. If they think this crap smells like food, I don't want to eat anything they cook.



This made me :rofl:


----------

